# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem



## calfy99

I have been trying to upgrade my Dell inspiron 1100 Laptop memory. It currently has 2 sticks of 128 installed and I was trying to add 1 512 (removing one of the 128's) After installing the 512 stick, and rebooting, the laptop will not start. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:smile:


----------



## belfasteddie

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

Are the specs the same?


----------



## calfy99

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

The specs of the RAM? This is Kingston 512 DDR PC2700 or PC 2100 they told me at Circuit City that it was backwards compatiable. Is this the problem maybe?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

You may need to update the BIOS to use 512 sticks . . but before you do that, take out the other 128MB stick and see if it starts


----------



## calfy99

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

The last BIOS update I could find was 2004. I tried it all different ways, I tried the 512 and 128 together, the 512 by itself, and it wouldn't boot, then I put just the 128 in and it did boot up, so I gave up and put in the 2 128's that were originally in it.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

Sounds like the 512 is faulty . . can you return it?


----------



## calfy99

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

I am hoping that they will refund my money.


----------



## rallisonr

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

I have had the exact same problem when I tried to update my RAM to two 512s. I don't think it's the RAM. I've bought and returned RAM twice now. First, I thought it was because I hadn't updated the BIOS, which I did, and got the exact same result as I have every time I try the new RAM: I install the RAM, turn on my laptop, the lights at the top by the "i" button flash three or four times, and then it just shuts off. I CANNOT figure out what the problem is. I put the original RAM in and it works.

When I put in one of the original 128's, I get the message I should be getting with the 512s--that Memory change detected message. I DO NOT get what's going on.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

What brand is the RAM?


----------



## rallisonr

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

Both times I bought Crucial, and used the Crucial memory finder to find the RAM. The most recent failed try was with two Crucial 512 DDR PC3200. I think the RAM that came with the Inspiron originally is PC2100. I thought that shouldn't matter, right, because the hard drive speed dictates the speed of the RAM? Does Dell make RAM? Maybe I should some from them. Everything I've thought of so far as a justification for why it won't work shouldn't really stop it from working. Thanks for your help. This is a real mystery. I'm actually beginning to think that Crucial memory finder might be wrong....


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*



rallisonr said:


> Both times I bought Crucial, and used the Crucial memory finder to find the RAM. The most recent failed try was with two Crucial 512 DDR PC3200. I think the RAM that came with the Inspiron originally is PC2100.
> 
> *What is the speed of the new RAM?*
> 
> I thought that shouldn't matter, right, because the hard drive speed dictates the speed of the RAM?
> 
> *The motherboard determines the speed of the RAM.*
> 
> Does Dell make RAM?
> 
> *No . . Dell often uses Crucial but not always*
> 
> Maybe I should some from them. Everything I've thought of so far as a justification for why it won't work shouldn't really stop it from working. Thanks for your help. This is a real mystery. I'm actually beginning to think that Crucial memory finder might be wrong....
> 
> *Have you checked for a BIOS update for the additional memory?*


Edit: . . I just checked the BIOS for the 1100 and Version A31 included a fix to Support DDR333(Run as DDR266). If you decide to fupgade the BIOS, A32 is the newest

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=2&libid=1&fileid=114439


----------



## rallisonr

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

The speed of the 512 RAM is DDR400. I think Crucial makes DDRPC2700 and that runs at 333. I updated the BIOS to A32 before I tried to install the RAM. Because the BIOS update only supports 333, do you think the 400 speed is throwing it off?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

It should not . . but clearly something is . . I'd try to find some 2700


----------



## rallisonr

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

Okay. I'll get some 2700. But if that doesn't work I may just have to use this laptop as a doorstop. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

Here is what Dell reccomends . . http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...9&category_id=4325&mfgpid=193285&chassisid=-1


----------



## calfy99

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*

I had bought a couple different brands and none would work, finally I came across some reviews ar Newegg.com and bought it from there, it works perfectally! Here is what I bought....
CORSAIR ValueSelect 512MB 200-Pin DDR SO-DIMM DDR 266 (PC 2100)
There were many reviews for this working on a Dell inspiron 1100. So I took a chance and it does work great!


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1100 Memory Upgrade Problem*










Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## nittany1

Is the PC 2100 the only memory that will work with the 1100? I bought PNY 512MB PC 2700 200-pin, but my notebook won't turn on now.


----------

